# No fog lights for Non-RS 2016.5+



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I know some were waiting for fogs on new Cruze models. Just had a conversation with with GM customer care via private messaging here. Much to my disappointment, fog light kit will not be available for the new Cruze models. Fog lights will only be available on RS models.

It's ridiculous this part/kit is not available, considering non-US models with the same trim levels have them. Some standard. 

Hopefully kits from these non-us cars show up on eBay after parting out. 

Such a bummer.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

I was talking to my gm parts desk today and his rep has a part number and says a kit will be available early 2017. that's for a second gen LT non hatch vehicle.


----------



## GM4life (Nov 20, 2016)

They need to correct the site. you are able to fit fogs on most of the trims.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

cedingtopn said:


> I was talking to my gm parts desk today and his rep has a part number and says a kit will be available early 2017. that's for a second gen LT non hatch vehicle.


I'll believe it when I see it. I've got that future part number as well. I go in every for an oil change every quarter and ask the parts department, and their defacto response is early next quarter/3 months. I managed to go on ebay and find all the required parts from other global cruzes and installed them myself (excluding factory push button, although I'm thinking this is easily possible, and will attempt when it's warmer)... I've been waiting since April, not holding my breath!


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

shockz said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. I've got that future part number as well. I go in every for an oil change every quarter and ask the parts department, and their defacto response is early next quarter/3 months. I managed to go on ebay and find all the required parts from other global cruzes and installed them myself (excluding factory push button, although I'm thinking this is easily possible, and will attempt when it's warmer)... I've been waiting since April, not holding my breath!


did you get the washer jug also the drivers side fog light hits it and has a different design with fogs


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I managed to buy the whole assembly from ebay and it fit right in. I had to remove the bumper to do so. Where did you get that diagram, that'll actually help with trying to get my button to work.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I am a parts Guy. that is from the parts catalog 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Before I found the factory assembly, I ordered an aftermarket cover that came in today. Took awhile to ship. 

I decided to install it as well... as the LED DRL and Turn signal indicators would add some flare. So far so good on the aftermarket piece, it does protrude slightly where it meets the OEM trim, but I can sand that down when it's warmer so it's completely flush.. Excuse the winter salt on the car:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

shockz said:


> Before I found the factory assembly, I ordered an aftermarket cover that came in today. Took awhile to ship.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213282


Where's the cover that's mentioned in the attached picture? Also was the wiring already present or did you have to install wiring, lights, and the switch inside the car? 

GEN 1 has the wiring between the current headlight switch and the fuze box, but the factory kit requires installation of the lights, and running power from the fuze box to the lights. 

Looks good from a distance!


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

The cover you see in the picture I got from ebay, right now I only see one seller, here, who is selling it a bit more than when I bought it: 
for Chevrolet Cruze LED DRL Daytime Running Lights w/ Fog Driving Lamp Cover | eBay

It'll come with a wiring harness and controller for the LED strip on it, that you can splice into your headlight wiring for DRLs and then turn signals as well, that'll flash yellow/amber when signal is on.

The cover can have an OEM foglight installed behind it, it does not come with one, instead a reflective punch out where a foglight would go is present. For those that don't want to wire up a foglight, you could probably epoxy that punch out to make it permanent.

I did obtain a factory fog light assembly and harness, that included the cover, fog light assembly... basically a kit without the button for the interior to turn it on. It was a tight squeeze but it all fit. I wired up my own switch as I'm not sure how involved it'd be to get the factory one going. I plan on tackling that in the Spring, hopefully someone figures that all out before then lol


----------



## damilo (Nov 16, 2016)

Added some new gas filled white head lights along with LED TUBES. Very satisfied with them as they also change color. Hooked them up to the blinkers so they change to orange and blink when blinkers are on. All for under $25!!!!


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

The saga continues... after being told by GM rep here that these would not be available, they finally showed up on the Cruze accessories page on chevy.com. 

I've gone to three different dealers, as well as GMPartsDirect and have gotten no where. 

The one dealer I went to actually managed to successfully order the kit, but just as it was being shipped from warehouse, it changed to back order. From then the part number changed, to an old superceded one, and then back again, then back to old one again. 

Who knew fog lights would be like finding the holy grail for this thing. Should of just shelled out the extra grand and got the RS model and called it a day.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Last update: GM called us and said they are releasing these for production/dealer/supplier channels, however they had to pull them back for inspections after a quality issue was identified in some kits. Once the issue is remedied, they will be pushing them out. No ETA.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

Local dealer here ( Ontario Canada) informed me today that gm is still fine tuning the kit and should be ready and in stock end of march. tho the parts manager here did not have high hopes for a end of march ship date is thinking more mid April.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

My factory foglight kit came in today and I picked it up!! So excited. 

I will however break with tradition of installing this myself, as the kit comes with the new windshield fluid reservoir to accommodate foglight, and that requires bumper removal and extraction of old one. No thanks. 

I'm thinking the delay might of been documentation related. Looks like I got a revision along side an original.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

shockz said:


> My factory foglight kit came in today and I picked it up!! So excited.
> 
> I will however break with tradition of installing this myself, as the kit comes with the new windshield fluid reservoir to accommodate foglight, and that requires bumper removal and extraction of old one. No thanks.
> 
> I'm thinking the delay might of been documentation related. Looks like I got a revision along side an original.


What part number did you end up receiving?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> What part number did you end up receiving?


Part Number ended up being: 39109170


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Literally found on Chevrolet's website, searched by Cruze.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Literally found on Chevrolet's website, searched by Cruze.


It's changed several times, and the fog lights only showed up at the end of Feb with inventories showing no availability/future part until a few days ago.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

just saying it's up there, and available for ordering.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

shockz said:


> My factory foglight kit came in today and I picked it up!! So excited.
> 
> I will however break with tradition of installing this myself, as the kit comes with the new windshield fluid reservoir to accommodate foglight, and that requires bumper removal and extraction of old one. No thanks.
> 
> I'm thinking the delay might of been documentation related. Looks like I got a revision along side an original.


Just curious why the washer fluid tank has to be swapped, I looked under my 17 diesel and it looks like plenty of room to install the light. I am wanting to install these myself. If you don't mind me asking what do the install instructions say? Also it appears the tank can be removed thru the wheel well, just remove the liner.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Jetblast33 said:


> Just curious why the washer fluid tank has to be swapped, I looked under my 17 diesel and it looks like plenty of room to install the light. I am wanting to install these myself. If you don't mind me asking what do the install instructions say? Also it appears the tank can be removed thru the wheel well, just remove the liner.


Install insturctions tell you to remove the front bumper. I was able to get under there and remove the non-fog bumper trim, but with the tank replacement, you're going to need to take it off.

Won't fit, the actual foglight is several inches long, and is already recessed when mounted to the bumper trim piece. My tight squeeze measurements with a tape measure show you've got about 4.5 inches to work with before bumping into the tank. Before I got the actual kit, I was able to remove a mount and push the tank back, but it wasn't the most secure or reliable way to go about doing it, without doing that, the foglight won't go in all the way. Could you make it work with the larger tank? Probably... but the one that the kit comes with will make the process much, much easier.

I tried removing the tank without taking the bumper off, going through the wheel well but it wouldn't come out.

The dealer got it all installed in a few hours. Per the dealer, you also have to go through the firewall and run a wire through to the headlamp switch to actually get the fog lights to work with the BCM, along with a reprogram done on the TECH thing.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

shockz said:


> Install insturctions tell you to remove the front bumper. I was able to get under there and remove the non-fog bumper trim, but with the tank replacement, you're going to need to take it off.
> 
> Won't fit, the actual foglight is several inches long, and is already recessed when mounted to the bumper trim piece. My tight squeeze measurements with a tape measure show you've got about 4.5 inches to work with before bumping into the tank. Before I got the actual kit, I was able to remove a mount and push the tank back, but it wasn't the most secure or reliable way to go about doing it, without doing that, the foglight won't go in all the way. Could you make it work with the larger tank? Probably... but the one that the kit comes with will make the process much, much easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great info! I was hoping it would be a simple job, just don't care to take off the bumper and risk messing up the paint. Also good to know the BCM needs to be programmed to get the lights and indicator to work, I believe the later GEN 1 did not need that.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

All done:


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing all this info. Do you know how much labor is involved if the dealer does all the work? Doesn't look like it's a quick simple job.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Dealer installs I got quotes from ranged from 110-130 bucks.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

shockz said:


> Dealer installs I got quotes from ranged from 110-130 bucks.


That's actually pretty reasonable.


----------



## sinnman100 (Jan 29, 2017)

i got my email today from the dealership and they will do the whole thing for $310 do you think that im getting a raw deal? i want the foglights for sure but i have three left thumbs so not able to do it myself. and thoughts on this?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

sinnman100 said:


> i got my email today from the dealership and they will do the whole thing for $310 do you think that im getting a raw deal? i want the foglights for sure but i have three left thumbs so not able to do it myself. and thoughts on this?


If that includes kit and install, that's a good price. Mine was $320 total.


----------



## sinnman100 (Jan 29, 2017)

hey can you tell me how you like them? do they use the control in the car is it a seperate switch?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

sinnman100 said:


> hey can you tell me how you like them? do they use the control in the car is it a seperate switch?


Definitely a fan, I honestly got them to complete the look for my car. Having just a bunch of plastic inserts down there with nothing in them really detracted from my car's look. Keeping that in mind, they do offer a wider light-beam at night. Things lower to the ground and lower left and right corners have better visibility. It's not a dramatic difference, but enough to actually notice an improvement. Your headlamp switch will be replaced with one that has a fog light button in the middle, that you press to turn them on and off.


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

i went to my dealer, still future part and not available, for the hem kit.


----------



## sinnman100 (Jan 29, 2017)

i am supposed to go in thursday and get mine installed so if the part isnt there they better call me soon before i drive there,,lol


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

shockz said:


> Definitely a fan, I honestly got them to complete the look for my car. Having just a bunch of plastic inserts down there with nothing in them really detracted from my car's look. Keeping that in mind, they do offer a wider light-beam at night. Things lower to the ground and lower left and right corners have better visibility. It's not a dramatic difference, but enough to actually notice an improvement. Your headlamp switch will be replaced with one that has a fog light button in the middle, that you press to turn them on and off.


when you got your fog lights installed do you have a light/indicator on the dash come on to let you know the fogs were on?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

cedingtopn said:


> when you got your fog lights installed do you have a light/indicator on the dash come on to let you know the fogs were on?


Yep, a green light with a fog symbol will show up on the dash.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

well back to the deal i go tomorrow lol i got nothing on my dash when there on. 

Thank you


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

I wanted to follow up on this, does anyone know if this is now available? I'm hoping to buy a new Cruze soon and can ask the dealer to install it, but don't want to waste 30 minutes of them asking everyone in the dealership if it's not possible.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

I think this is a great mod for us. It looks great and should make a difference in night time driving.


----------



## bulldog1979 (Jul 16, 2017)

What shape are the lights on the dealer-installed lamps? I've seen two different photos, one with fog lamps that look like the ones in the RS package and another with round lights.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bulldog1979 said:


> What shape are the lights on the dealer-installed lamps? I've seen two different photos, one with fog lamps that look like the ones in the RS package and another with round lights.


Same general shape, just a slight change in the trim piece attached to the light itself. It's still odd and triangular-ish shaped.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

on my LT they are round


----------



## bulldog1979 (Jul 16, 2017)

Good to hear, I wouldn't want them if they came round since the wouldn't match the lines of the car.


----------

